
Haxe Design Patterns - mtkocak
https://github.com/midorikocak/haxe-design-patterns/
======
markknol
Nice, maybe also a good idea to share the content of some design patterns here
[https://code.haxe.org/category/design-
patterns/](https://code.haxe.org/category/design-patterns/)

